# Burton Step On Hot Spot issues



## Dustin Stout (Oct 4, 2019)

Has anyone had issues with pain on top of the front pinky toe where the engagement point is? I'm riding the photons with the correct size boot (boots are comfortable other than this issue), however as the day progresses I'm getting some pain in the front small toe where the engagement is. Considering trying the wide version of the boot even though I have a normal width foot. Other consideration is perhaps a different style boot wouldn't have this issue. Has anyone experienced this and found a solution? I love step on system other than this issue -- awesome response, ease of use, etc.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Seems to be a common problem. I've seen people say elsewhere that going up half a size helps, although Wiredsport would have kittens if anyone suggested that.


----------



## GoncaDo (Jan 24, 2020)

Hi, I just had a chance to try out Step Ons yesterday, and I have the same issue. I have been wearing Felix - Women, and it is already half or even one size big for me. Hence, I am not sure going one size big will solve the problem. I have been even thinking, I should get a smaller size, because maybe now I am lacing them up really tight and this cause the issue.  I am a bit disappointed as I have spent this money on boots and bindings, though the bindings are really solid.

Although I am having the issue just on my back foot. I have been thinking it might be about the stance. because it feels like a similar pain, caused by bindings and Step On obviously does not have straps. I am a goofy and my settings are +18 -3. I don`t switch normally. However, yesterday I was teaching my husband and I have done a lot of falling leafs in both sides to show him, and put pressure on my back foot (as front). I will change the angle of back foot to -12 and see if I am still having this issue. I am not sure, maybe this will help.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I think changing stance could help. I went double positive with my angles and it helped a ton with pressure points on the toes.

Maybe you could also make those boots fit a little better with some insoles and adhesive foam. If they're a little large, you can solve that pressure point issue by building up around it maybe. Check out this series by Angry Snowboarder:
Boot Fit 101


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

Also, how many days have you been riding with the boots. I found a fairly big difference once the boots had broken in some (Swath Step Ons).


----------



## Mx313 (Dec 26, 2020)

Had serious hotspots on pinky knuckle area. I fixed this by carving away some of the hard foam on the insert w an xacto knife. If you do it carefully you can leave the liner in tact.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

I have this problem as well. If I remove the insoles the issue mostly goes away for me but that's not a great solution for everyone. Been working for me so far. I did some research and found out that the wide version of the boots are the exact same shell and the only difference in the liner. What that difference in the liner is there is a section on both sides of the foot there is a section of the foam missing with a thin fabric in its place approximately the exact area the hot spot is happening. 

Essentially the wide version of the liner is a factory version of the mod Mx313 did to his liner above. I imagine that will actually fix the issue even on none wide feet. it is not recommended by burton or boot fitters but it actually solves the issue with this step on setup. I do not know where you can get a replacement liner in wide. I was not able to find one for my foot size (8). I had also emailed Burton about it and they did not have any to sell or give. They had suggested trying third party liner made by Intuition. 

They did confirm the shell is the same and liner is the difference between the boots.


----------



## Mx313 (Dec 26, 2020)

Jack87 said:


> I have this problem as well. If I remove the insoles the issue mostly goes away for me but that's not a great solution for everyone. Been working for me so far. I did some research and found out that the wide version of the boots are the exact same shell and the only difference in the liner. What that difference in the liner is there is a section on both sides of the foot there is a section of the foam missing with a thin fabric in its place approximately the exact area the hot spot is happening.
> 
> Essentially the wide version of the liner is a factory version of the mod Mx313 did to his liner above. I imagine that will actually fix the issue even on none wide feet. it is not recommended by burton or boot fitters but it actually solves the issue with this step on setup. I do not know where you can get a replacement liner in wide. I was not able to find one for my foot size (8). I had also emailed Burton about it and they did not have any to sell or give. They had suggested trying third party liner made by Intuition.
> 
> They did confirm the shell is the same and liner is the difference between the boots.


Just do the mod i did... it's fairly easy, took 10min. My hotspots are gone! I might even remove a little more around the stitching


----------



## Jp123 (Jan 20, 2021)

Dustin Stout said:


> Has anyone had issues with pain on top of the front pinky toe where the engagement point is? I'm riding the photons with the correct size boot (boots are comfortable other than this issue), however as the day progresses I'm getting some pain in the front small toe where the engagement is. Considering trying the wide version of the boot even though I have a normal width foot. Other consideration is perhaps a different style boot wouldn't have this issue. Has anyone experienced this and found a solution? I love step on system other than this issue -- awesome response, ease of use, etc.


I just bought the brand new set up. burton swath step on boots with new step on bindings and board. I am so disappointed in the boot. I feel like my pinky is going to fall off definitely do not buy, cost me almost $400 for boots and they feel worse than the cheapest boots I’ve ever worn. I have the right fit. It’s right on the outside pinky where the boot locks in to binding. It feels like a metal plate is smashing your toe the whole time. This is real!!


----------



## Jp123 (Jan 20, 2021)

Dustin Stout said:


> Has anyone had issues with pain on top of the front pinky toe where the engagement point is? I'm riding the photons with the correct size boot (boots are comfortable other than this issue), however as the day progresses I'm getting some pain in the front small toe where the engagement is. Considering trying the wide version of the boot even though I have a normal width foot. Other consideration is perhaps a different style boot wouldn't have this issue. Has anyone experienced this and found a solution? I love step on system other than this issue -- awesome response, ease of use, etc.


yes!! I just bought the 2021 swath step on boots from burton and it is killing my pinky on north sides. I have the right size boot even bought it a little bigger. I tried riding tight then lessened them also. It did not work! 2 days later my pinky is still numb!!


----------



## Kijima (Mar 3, 2019)

Guys, try adding a small piece of adhesive foam directly behind your little toe, this will push your foot toward the toe side of the boot and might give enough clearance to fix the hot spot issue.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Jp123 said:


> I just bought the brand new set up. burton swath step on boots with new step on bindings and board. I am so disappointed in the boot. I feel like my pinky is going to fall off definitely do not buy, cost me almost $400 for boots and they feel worse than the cheapest boots I’ve ever worn. I have the right fit.


You don't have the right fit. Either they're the wrong size, or you should've bought the Wide, or they're right but you didn't get them heat molded, or you simply haven't got the right shaped feet to work with Burton Step-Ons.


----------



## Mx313 (Dec 26, 2020)

Jp123 said:


> I just bought the brand new set up. burton swath step on boots with new step on bindings and board. I am so disappointed in the boot. I feel like my pinky is going to fall off definitely do not buy, cost me almost $400 for boots and they feel worse than the cheapest boots I’ve ever worn. I have the right fit. It’s right on the outside pinky where the boot locks in to binding. It feels like a metal plate is smashing your toe the whole time. This is real!!


Jp trust me.. i went through a year after spending same $$ hating these boots! Do the fix i describe above, it's simple..took me about 1min per insert. Boom, boots are perfect, shredding again. It's a bad design flaw that right at the pinky toe there is extra 'hard' foam...it is unneeded and that is what is pressing against the area. I have a size 12 and my foot is wide, i did not get the wide version (didn't even know it existed) but I am pain-free now


----------



## Jp123 (Jan 20, 2021)

Mx313 said:


> Jp trust me.. i went through a year after spending same $$ hating these boots! Do the fix i describe above, it's simple..took me about 1min per insert. Boom, boots are perfect, shredding again. It's a bad design flaw that right at the pinky toe there is extra 'hard' foam...it is unneeded and that is what is pressing against the area. I have a size 12 and my foot is wide, i did not get the wide version (didn't even know it existed) but I am pain-free now


Thanks for that info. I also found the flaw when I took the boot apart. I’m getting them heat molded, and I also found a pinky pad on Amazon to do what your talking about. I agree you need some padding.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

I'm actually trying to remove padding myself!


----------



## Jp123 (Jan 20, 2021)

Jack87 said:


> I'm actually trying to remove padding myself!


I just don’t get how they can sell a $400 boot that still needs to be modified. #burton


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I've read that there can be issues if you're on the extremes size-wise between the bindings and the boots. Any truth to this from what folks here have found?



Jp123 said:


> I just don’t get how they can sell a $400 boot that still needs to be modified. #burton


Why is this hard to get?

The same set of boots isn't going to fit everyone the same. Folks that are after performance are going to need to modify them to get that illusive fit. Sure we don't ride hardboots, but look at how ski boot fittings work. That's what it takes sometimes.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

ridethecliche said:


> I've read that there can be issues if you're on the extremes size-wise between the bindings and the boots. Any truth to this from what folks here have found?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I initially thought this might be the case because I am a size 8 which is the largest size in the small binding fit. But I also seen complaints with people in medium bindings in the middle or even smaller size boot for the binding.

So far best thing that has worked for me with not true modification was totally removing the insole. But what @Mx313 has done is probably the true fix. Removing some foam to give some relief. I seen someone else use a Dremel not go quit as extreme as his and they reported good results... The wide version of the boot is the exact same shell with cloth panels on each side of the liner that are much thinner without the foam around the pinky and big toe area rest of the liner is the same. Essentially a factory version of @Mx313 mod. Technically if you're not a wide foot you shouldn't get the wide boot. BUT in this situation if you really want step ons without the pain it might be worth considering for some. Or modify the stock liner or buy after market liner.

I personally think its a design flaw. But Seems like it doesn't effect everyone! As for suggesting not needing to modify the boot for a good fit that @Jp123 mentioned here... A large portion of people have to modify boots one way or another to get optimal fit in skiing or snowboarding so its not totally uncommon practice. Just sucks when it feels like you have to get destructive on some expensive boots! You can try removing the insole and see if that helps you. it did well for me.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

The picture below is of the burton Imprint 3 liner that comes in the Step On Photon boots. The one on the left is regular fit the one on the right is wide fit. As you can see the wide fit liner has a panel sewn into it (circled in red) which is essentially reduced foam and a fabric panel in it's place. This is the case on the other side of the liner as well. This is basically the only difference between the wide boot and regular fit boot as the shells are the exact same other than the label on the tongue where one says wide and other does not. I imagine those with the hot spot issue and do not typically wear wide might not have the hotspot in the wide boot. How the boot fits otherwise who knows. Now if you have wide and are experiencing the hot spot in the wide boots than not too much you can really remove as here is not much foam where the fabric is. Removing the insole may help as it will lower your foot in the boot.

The image of the wide liner was taken from this post. Not for step on photons but he explains how he made the wide even wider for the shell so might be worth looking at. But probably will not work for the step on photons. 








I successfully heat molded my burton boot shells


I figure I should share how I managed to heat mold my burton photon wide boot shells to accommodate my super wide foot. Firstly my foot is wide AF, EEEE with what they call the 6th toe (hello Springfield) which is an even wider part behind the little toe, and the worst part is my big toe does...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## Jp123 (Jan 20, 2021)

ridethecliche said:


> I've read that there can be issues if you're on the extremes size-wise between the bindings and the boots. Any truth to this from what folks here have found?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it’s about you spend $400 on boots that fit fine. They are your correct size and then feel like shit as soon as you bind in. Spend the money, buy some, and you will see.


----------



## Pablo$ (Oct 10, 2020)

So if I'm 8.5 and thinking about getting this season's pair off-season, look for an 8.5W instead?


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

Pablo$ said:


> So if I'm 8.5 and thinking about getting this season's pair off-season, look for an 8.5W instead?


Technically you should get your correct fit. Not everyone experiences the hot spot. I personally do and it seems to be pretty common. Though each person is different. I am now switching to the wide for myself.


----------



## ak1702 (Dec 16, 2021)

Kijima said:


> Guys, try adding a small piece of adhesive foam directly behind your little toe, this will push your foot toward the toe side of the boot and might give enough clearance to fix the hot spot issue.


I took mine to a boot fitting shop and they did this exact thing, and it worked!


----------



## Tmassi51 (11 mo ago)

Jp123 said:


> I just bought the brand new set up. burton swath step on boots with new step on bindings and board. I am so disappointed in the boot. I feel like my pinky is going to fall off definitely do not buy, cost me almost $400 for boots and they feel worse than the cheapest boots I’ve ever worn. I have the right fit. It’s right on the outside pinky where the boot locks in to binding. It feels like a metal plate is smashing your toe the whole time. This is real!!


I am experiencing the same pain. I’ve had to call my day early because it was too painful. I had a hard time walking in them and very painful on the lift. Really bummed.


----------



## Linusss (1 mo ago)

Kijima said:


> Guys, try adding a small piece of adhesive foam directly behind your little toe, this will push your foot toward the toe side of the boot and might give enough clearance to fix the hot spot issue.


Hi,

Can you explain a bit more about what adhesive foam you used and how did you add it to the liner? I am a bit confused about where you added the foam to.What do you mean by behind your little toe?


----------



## money4me247 (3 mo ago)

I'm size 8 on the small binding, and have the same issue with the photon. i heard cutting th liner or getting the wide version works. getting a larger boot doesn't help bc u will have heel lift and other issues with a loose fit. I tried the dc control boots and they are more comfy than the photon but still have the lateral pinky toe foot pain.

I threw away my stepon boots during a move. I wish I kept them, so I could try cutting the liner. I'm not going to buy another $400+ boot to experiment if it works though.


----------



## Demi9OD (Dec 23, 2014)

The design of the 2022/2023 liners on the Photon SO seem to have changed some. Foam density is thinner in front of the diagonal seam than behind it. These are the standard width.


----------

